# New Build Paint or Spray



## KOW (16 Jan 2018)

Coming up to painting of new build in the next couple of months.
I hope to have electricity on next week and will then have the underfloor heating on for 4-5 weeks to dry all out.
I have underfloor heating and will leave door/frames skirting off until painted. 
My thinking was to get walls/ceilings sprayed white and over next year paint rooms in  desired colours.
My understanding is sprayed paint cannot be touched up afterwards as texture is different to roller/brush.
Can anyone advise/comment on their own experience in this area?
The house is two storey 2900 sq ft. Quotes to date around 1700 euro to spray? Have not priced to roll. Any idea what cost here for just wall and ceilings. Fitting door sets and sprayed skirting.


----------



## noproblem (16 Jan 2018)

One thing I will strongly advise you is, keep the heat low, don't be tempted to rush this as overheating or trying to do it quickly will leave you with cracks, etc, all over the place. I'm assuming the floors have been screeded, what about upstairs, is it hollowcore? Next is cleaning out the house and completely cleaning down the walls and ceilings especially as you intend to spray walls and ceilings. Personally, I find spraying the whole lot a great way to get that 1st coat on, makes a wonderful job of coving and ceilings if you're going for white, but remember, the place needs to be dry and clean, I can't stress that enough. Finally, lots of people think that painting is simple, easy to do and that they can save themselves thousands by doing it themselves. Yes, they can save themselves lots of money, but any decent tradesman will know a DIY job from a mile away and i'll guarantee you they'll pay a hell of a lot in the long run to get it sorted. A good painter is a good tradesman, they don't come cheap. Anyone who's good at their job will cost and good one's will also give you a quotation.
What about door frames and architrave, a stairs, are presses fitted, etc? No, I don't think the price you've been given is excessive, does it include vat?


----------



## KOW (16 Jan 2018)

Noproblem thanks for reply.
 Floors Hehihydrate liquid screed went in two weeks before Xmas. Plastering finished  two weeks previous to that. Windows on summer locks since drying out slowly.
 Heating will be on low when installed as you have suggested.
Going with white oak doors with white frame and architraves. Pre hung doors sets getting crowd to spray architraves frames and skirtings.
Even with limited cutting in required I do appreciate that a good painter/decorator is a must.
I think the price is fine just looking to compare. 1600 all in.
Any comment on touch up regarding walls. Ceilings should not need if careful.?
Cheers


----------



## KOW (16 Jan 2018)

Sorry noproblem
 Floors hollowcore upstairs with liquid screed and suspended ceilings downstairs


----------



## noproblem (17 Jan 2018)

If you're going to put in timber floors some people leave them in the house to climatise during the drying out process. You'd be amazed the warping that can happen to timber product being brought from one temperature to another and not having the time to "dry in". As regards your last question, a good painter will guide you (save you a lot also)


----------



## Leo (17 Jan 2018)

noproblem said:


> If you're going to put in timber floors some people leave them in the house to climatise during the drying out process.



Very good point, solid wood in particular needs time to acclimatise in place prior to installation, but it's very important the house drying out has finished before that's done. I've linked to the  in the past, it's still a great reference for anyone considering wood flooring installation.


----------

